# house sizes for......



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

i am thinking of getting either a kinajou or skunk. what size shed/cage am i looking at for either animal? and any personal experiences to sway me for one or the other? i would love a kink or a skunk but am undecided yet! help!.......


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

for a kink you need a rather big enclosure that is also high, with alot of branches etc... skunks are easier in this respect as you dont even need a cage (depends on personal preference)

what would u like to know exactly?

x


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

lucy lucy lucy! lol, hows you! thought youd abandoned us!


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Kinks: pm Matt Lusty, he's got a gorgeous kinkajou, I'm sure he'll be happy to help, very nice man is Matt. 

Skunks: As Lucy has said, no enclosure needed as such but if you were going to confine it to a cage for any length of time e.g. overnight, then at least 8'x4', height is not so much of an issue, but the higher the better, makes it easier for you to work in. You are often better off skunk proofing a room and confining them to there at night though if you feel the need to restrict their movements for any reason.


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> lucy lucy lucy! lol, hows you! thought youd abandoned us!


hahaha:lol2: noooooo would i ever!!! iv just been really busy recently, and also i couldnt be ar*ed to post recently so have just been reading/observing :S lol


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Lucy_ said:


> hahaha:lol2: noooooo would i ever!!! iv just been really busy recently, and also i couldnt be ar*ed to post recently so have just been reading/observing :S lol


 
Haha, i get like that where i just have nothing to say!


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

lol i know, sometimes i do and then i think nah cba lol


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks for the replies guys. Room isnt really an issue as i will be getting a new tortoise shed and making a false floor for them to live under so i will have the top 5 ft of space. It will be fully insulated and heated of course. i also have the option of converting the utility room into animal space.

its just a matter of what animal would fit my family better. we have 5 kids and 2 dogs aswell as squillions of tortoises, beardies and royals. I l do ove the idea of a skunk buti would have trouble talking my husband into one unless it was descented.


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

I keep a family group of 5 Kinks. They are in an enclousre 6ft wide, 27ft long and 8ft high. Which is only just big enough for these very active, but incredibly cute, creatures. Soley nocturnal they are very strong. Prefrable to keep them in pairs. Have heard reports of a nasty attack on a keeper by a Kink but ours have always been really sweet. Pick is of Rio, our first baby.

http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k156/gentleshaw/Animals/rio_yng_1.jpg


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Kinks as lucy said 

my skunks live in a 3 bed 4 floored terraced house :lol2:

there is only 1 of my skunks now i cant leave with the others at night so he goes in the small bedroom 

the others all have run of of the living room and kitchen at night 

i usually come down to my piles of clutter everywhere but its easy just pick it all up an shove it back on the shelf lol 

the cupboars an draws in the kitchen are all child an skunk proof 

though i do know that Kaimi sits on the window sill in the living room as my neighbour further on the street told me she says hello to him every morn on her way to work :lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

:lol2: claimed his place already


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> :lol2: claimed his place already


LOL they all have their own lil place is funny really they do make me laugh :lol2:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

trigger said:


> I keep a family group of 5 Kinks. They are in an enclousre 6ft wide, 27ft long and 8ft high. Which is only just big enough for these very active, but incredibly cute, creatures. Soley nocturnal they are very strong. Prefrable to keep them in pairs. Have heard reports of a nasty attack on a keeper by a Kink but ours have always been really sweet. Pick is of Rio, our first baby.
> 
> http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k156/gentleshaw/Animals/rio_yng_1.jpg


 
oh my god that pic is so cute. I know for sure that ultimately, i want a kinkajou, but as i have little experience i think i should start smaller. i have always had rabbits and guinea pigs etc so maybe i should get a skunk first. but i do like the idea of a kinkajou being outdoors away from the house "contained but seperate" if you like. with a few hours supervised excercise a day. we are replacing the garage roof some time this year so i could potentially have the garage for one. or the utility room for one. what type of heating and environmental enrichment for a kink other than branches? 

If i had a skunk i dont think i could leave him to have full run of the house as i have 5 kids and 2 dogs. its a minefield of lego, electrical wires and reptiles. so a skunk would have to be ali-proof! i dont know.....i need to think about this.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fantapants said:


> oh my god that pic is so cute. I know for sure that ultimately, i want a kinkajou, but as i have little experience i think i should start smaller. i have always had rabbits and guinea pigs etc so maybe i should get a skunk first. but i do like the idea of a kinkajou being outdoors away from the house "contained but seperate" if you like. with a few hours supervised excercise a day. we are replacing the garage roof some time this year so i could potentially have the garage for one. or the utility room for one. what type of heating and environmental enrichment for a kink other than branches?
> 
> If i had a skunk i dont think i could leave him to have full run of the house as i have 5 kids and 2 dogs. its a minefield of lego, electrical wires and reptiles. so a skunk would have to be ali-proof! i dont know.....i need to think about this.


LOL i have a fair few dogs here and i have a child too the skunks mainly roam the downstairs areas


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

they dont chew wires, so you would be ok on that part... lol
with kinks people differ on opinions as some people dont agree on them being kept singular, wheras others do... also some breeders will not sell you one if you dont already have any for it to interact with... whereas skunk, imo, are much more socialised and dont become as lonely..

Luce x


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

skunks are probably best bet as said some skunks get on with dogs some dont just depends how they have been introduced originaly. as with stairs i find skunks are great at climbing them just not as good as going back down them lol
obviously people have their own opinions (sp?) but i think skunks do best kept on ground floor to run about on or even a room of their own (skunks will take over your lives haha) this avoids stair accidents:2thumb:
if you are serious then research research research, the exotics section on this forum is mainly threads on skunks so you will find tons of information on diet, behavior, health advice etc 
just a word of warning though wether you like it or not skunks will own the house, you and everything you own ... eventualy:lol2:


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

Have to be honest i am not struck on Kinks being kept alone. The main prob it that whne they want to be up and doing, we wanna be in bed!! I don't have sperete heating for our Kinks as their enclousre backs onto the fruit bat enclousre and the back wall is warm. Last year they had a small outside area built, they love it and even go out to play when its freezing. A cat flap keeps the cold out whilst allowing access when they want it. The are destructive and intelligent. Enrichment is important as they can get board. The youngsters will wrestl and play with each other and are real nosy wiht boxes. new swings. perches etc. The older ones are simply not that interted if food is not involved. They go mad for scrambled egg and peanut butter, and obvously honey. I use these hidden in drilled out logs etc to keep them occupied. 
Pick of Suzie stuffing her face!

http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k156/gentleshaw/Animals/100_2426.jpg


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

trigger said:


> Have to be honest i am not struck on Kinks being kept alone. The main prob it that whne they want to be up and doing, we wanna be in bed!! I don't have sperete heating for our Kinks as their enclousre backs onto the fruit bat enclousre and the back wall is warm. Last year they had a small outside area built, they love it and even go out to play when its freezing. A cat flap keeps the cold out whilst allowing access when they want it. The are destructive and intelligent. Enrichment is important as they can get board. The youngsters will wrestl and play with each other and are real nosy wiht boxes. new swings. perches etc. The older ones are simply not that interted if food is not involved. They go mad for scrambled egg and peanut butter, and obvously honey. I use these hidden in drilled out logs etc to keep them occupied.
> Pick of Suzie stuffing her face!
> 
> 
> http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k156/gentleshaw/Animals/100_2426.jpg


i dont think i could keep them singly, i would feel bad if an animal is social but kept alone. Would a brick built ( fully insulated) garage be ok for two? i could also make an outdoor run as i am moving my tortoise garden to the other side of the garden. I love the whole enclosure side of keeping exotics and am a big believer that enrichment is vital to the animals wellbeing. I have spent ages making vivs and landscaping the tortoise garden so i would seriously enjoy taking on a bigger project. would take some serious thought and planning. and some serious expense too by the time i have insulated and replaced to roof!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

stubeanz said:


> skunks are probably best bet as said some skunks get on with dogs some dont just depends how they have been introduced originaly. as with stairs i find skunks are great at climbing them just not as good as going back down them lol
> obviously people have their own opinions (sp?) but i think skunks do best kept on ground floor to run about on or even a room of their own (skunks will take over your lives haha) this avoids stair accidents:2thumb:
> if you are serious then research research research, the exotics section on this forum is mainly threads on skunks so you will find tons of information on diet, behavior, health advice etc
> just a word of warning though wether you like it or not skunks will own the house, you and everything you own ... eventualy:lol2:


2 of mine do stairs up and down better than some of the dogs do :lol2: 
mine are mainly kept to the ground floor though on a night one of them goes in the spare room as he gets bullied by the others if im not there to stop it :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Kinks as lucy said
> 
> my skunks live in* a 3 bed 4 floored terraced house* :lol2:
> 
> ...


have you moved??!? where the hell are the other 2 floors? :lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> have you moved??!? where the hell are the other 2 floors? :lol2:


 Aye, as I remember, yours is a 2 up 2 down?

Jesus, mines a Tardis compared to yours hun.


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

:lol2::lol2: she has a basement and attic... it is a very deceiving house isnt it!! lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> have you moved??!? where the hell are the other 2 floors? :lol2:


I have the cellar floor.............living room an kitchen floor............lews room, spare room an bathroom floor and the attick floor which is my bedroom :lol2:

its always had 4 floors


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

saying that lol where is the door to the basement emma???? haha :s lol is it the extra door in the kitchen... or is that a cupboard??:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I have 3 bedrooms also have a walkin wadrobe in lews room that could be used as a small bedroom LOL 

these houses are bigger than they look :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> I have the cellar floor.............living room an kitchen floor............lews room, spare room an bathroom floor and the attick floor which is my bedroom :lol2:
> 
> its always had 4 floors


 
a cellar and an attic dont count as a 4 floored house :lol2: in that case we have a 3 bed 3 floored quasi semi then :lol2: which we dont, we have a 2 floored quasi semi with a loft..... you have a 3rd bedroom?? i thought it was a cupboard :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> saying that lol where is the door to the basement emma???? haha :s lol is it the extra door in the kitchen... or is that a cupboard??:lol2:


yeps the door in the kitchen leads to the basement but its big enough at the top of the steps to have one of my fridge freezers there an has shelves too at the top of the stairs 

the basment is split into to rooms...............the main cellar room an then the room where coal would have once been delivered and stored :lol2:


my attic is the size of whole house hence why i can fit so much up there lol being i have 6 hedgepigs up there................7 dog crates..............4 sets of draws, a double wardrobe, double bed an a single bed next to it :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> a cellar and an attic dont count as a 4 floored house :lol2: in that case we have a 3 bed 3 floored quasi semi then :lol2: which we dont, we have a 2 floored quasi semi with a loft..... you have a 3rd bedroom?? i thought it was a cupboard :lol2:


 
Its 4 floored house 

im turning the cellar into the dog room thats 1 floor, my living room an kitchen is on the next floor which is floor 2..............floor 3 is my sons room an bathroom an smaller rooms floor 4 is my bedroom which is an attick not a loft


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

the kitchens used to be in the cellars in these houses until they were moved up to where they are..................so they are 4 floored houses


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

i may have to go exploring the cellar when im next round..... hehehehe


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Its 4 floored house
> 
> im turning the cellar into the dog room thats 1 floor, my living room an kitchen is on the next floor which is floor 2..............floor 3 is my sons room an bathroom an smaller rooms floor 4 is my bedroom which is an attick not a loft


a loft and an attic are the same things, just depends what you wanna call it, just like a cellar is called a basement by some people


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> a loft and an attic are the same things, just depends what you wanna call it, just like a cellar is called a basement by some people


look its a 4 storey 3 bed house 

i could turn the cellar into a bedroom also if i wanted to their is a window down there 

as i said it used to be the kitchen when the houses were 1st built the attic which is not the same as a loft as i assess it via a proper staircase..........is my bedroom an the size of the full house


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> look its a 4 storey 3 bed house
> 
> i could turn the cellar into a bedroom also if i wanted to their is a window down there
> 
> as i said it used to be the kitchen when the houses were 1st built the attic which is not the same as a loft as i assess it via a proper staircase..........is my bedroom an the size of the full house


 
i was only havin a joke with you!

where are your stairs to the attic? are they in your room?
my mum had the loft converted into a room, its accessable via a proper stair case but its still called a loft room round here.....


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i was only havin a joke with you!
> 
> where are your stairs to the attic? are they in your room?
> my mum had the loft converted into a room, its accessable via a proper stair case but its still called a loft room round here.....


 
when you go up to the loo at mine down from the toilet is the small bedroom......then next to that is lews room then the next door round is the door up to my room 

with a nice flight of steps nearly as steep as my room to upstairs ones:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> when you go up to the loo at mine down from the toilet is the small bedroom......then next to that is lews room then the next door round is the door up to my room
> 
> with a nice flight of steps nearly as steep as my room to upstairs ones:lol2:


well as well as a cup of tea we expect a full tour of your mansion next time emma! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Once its all cleared an sorted you will deffo get that :lol2:

Lews room at the mo looks like a bomb has hit it as im currently clearing out the cupboard in there thats full of junk :lol2: 

so soon as i have it all cleared then yeps a tour can be arranged :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Lucy_ said:


> i may have to go exploring the cellar when im next round..... hehehehe


ghost huntttt!!!!:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive got a 5 bedroomed 3 storey terraced house, its even got a walk in landing:Na_Na_Na_Na: Shame its in such a crap place:lol2: Got no Skunkys though


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Ive got a 5 bedroomed 3 storey terraced house, its even got a walk in landing:Na_Na_Na_Na: Shame its in such a crap place:lol2: Got no Skunkys though


A walk-in landing! There's posh, we have to jump onto ours from a ladder.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Fixx said:


> A walk-in landing! There's posh, we have to jump onto ours from a ladder.


LOL that made me chuckle i have visions of you leaping from one door to another now trying not to fall back down to the bottom:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:lol2: That made me chuckle too. Its actually on the plans as a walk in landing its on the very top floor and the tiny landing opens onto a space of about 5x4 foot with an opening window. Its such a waste of space.It would be ideal as a shower room. My hedgies cages are there at the min:whistling2: I call it my cat room as I used to keep foster kittens in there until they were ready to go to the Sanctuary I even put a wire door on it


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Ive got a 5 bedroomed 3 storey terraced house, its even got a walk in landing:Na_Na_Na_Na: Shame its in such a crap place:lol2: Got no Skunkys though


 
i live in the same type of house as you , but i live on castlehey. i have been thinking about taking the top floor for the master bedroom and having the other two rooms for the reps but they arent big wnough now! so we are having the rep room in the master bedroom above the living room.


----------

